# Medusa Mask



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

I've worked on this for three days for an upcoming larp event. I could use some advice for casting this thing. At the moment I'm thinking a two part plaster mold may not be the best way to cast this and was thinking of doing the initial cast with a brush on silicone.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

That'll be tough. Lot's of undercuts regardless of the approach. 
Great sculpt!
What is the sculpting material and what will the final product material be? Rigid or flexible?


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

Its sculpted in oil clay and will be making a latex mask, if the snakes are too flimsy I may put some two part pour foam into individual snakes to make them more ridged. I've tried to sculpt it so demolding shouldn't be too hard as no snakes bend after they branch off from the main mask. I've also tried to design it so the face can be cut away from the final product and the snakes simply be worn as a wig of sorts.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Can't offer any advice on how to cast, but want to say that's a beautiful sculpt.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I agree with Roxy! Nice job and good luck!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Great sculpt!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Love it! I really hope it turns out.


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

I realized I never updated with the finished casts.


















I also made a second cast of the mask and filled it with expanding foam so our players could use the severed head of the medusa against a god they had to fight later.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome work!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Soooooo cool! Your very talented.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

I love it! Nice sculpt!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool, nice job on the mask.


----------



## Typhenstein (Jan 30, 2015)

very cool, doing the scales must have been a fun task.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

That's awesome!


----------



## EvilDog (Jun 13, 2015)

Very clever idea.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job! Love the snakes!


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

that is awesome, what did you end up casting it with?


----------

